# First Rudee Flounder and Scarce Puppies (Mar 31, 2018)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Dave and I planned for CBBT tautog. So I went to Chic's Beach first. The wind forecast was right. The north wind was over 17 MPH. So we decided to fish Rudee.

As I heard in the past few days, puppy drum was scarce early in the early morning. When we all struggled to find the puppies, Roy showed me his flounder. I saw his flounder rigs with small white bucktails. It seemed he had planned for flounder. So I and Dave improvised flounder rig and fished for flounder. No bites at all.

Fished for possible speck and puppy drum again. I caught 4 puppies at 15-16" on the bobber and shrimp rig.

Anyway the flounder was 19 1/4".

Video Fishing Log to keep the record of the first Rudee flounder of 2018 and a disappointing day:





Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice thanks for sharing


----------

